# IGF 1



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hey guys wot is the correct way to take IGF 1?

i have also been told once it is mixed it can be frozen,is this correct

cheers:confused:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

IM is the best way to take IGF IMO, and im not sure on the freezing of it, BUMP for some one who knows


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> IM is the best way to take IGF IMO, and im not sure on the freezing of it, BUMP for some one who knows


Cheers mate!!

the IGF 1 i can get comes in a box of ten with injectable water!

i have been told to put 2mil of water to one IGF 1 and then draw 4iu into 5 slin pins!

then do one a day for 25 days then 25 days of followed by 25 days on again!

how does this seem to you guys?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

bin the 'water' and mix it with aa...

it can be frozen once mixed but only once i think

the 25on/off/on is fine mate


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Or use bac water so it keeps for longer in the fridge.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the life is extended more if you use AA water


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

DRED said:


> i have also been told once it is mixed it can be frozen,is this correct


i assume you've got *Igtropin* IGF-1 Long R3, as they come in boxes of 10 vials, that cannot be frozen, it clearly says that on its website (q&a part)

"When you recieve it, you should keep it in the refrigerator. DO NOT FREEZE IT!"

(from the website)


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> IM is the best way to take IGF IMO, and im not sure on the freezing of it, BUMP for some one who knows


Do you think you should post info on how to use products you havent used before ? Only i saw you post the other day saying you hadnt used it yet ?

If im wrong i apologise, and hope were cool, perhaps if we havent used products and want to give advice we should say, and i include myself in this " They say IM is the best way to use such and such " ?

I include myself in this as in a post on Gh i did as you have, i then realised i was going on written theory and other peoples use, i think its a mistake to give out info unless we have personal experience.

As i said above i hope you dont take this too sore, if i have offended you im sorry.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

fair point, ill rephrase it to, "from what I know" we still cool boi!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

some people can be easy annoyed.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

John said:


> some people can be easy annoyed.


really?? i cant think of anyone can u? hey *John*

:rolleye11


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

tkd said:


> i assume you've got *Igtropin* IGF-1 Long R3, as they come in boxes of 10 vials, that cannot be frozen, it clearly says that on its website (q&a part)
> 
> "When you recieve it, you should keep it in the refrigerator. DO NOT FREEZE IT!"
> 
> (from the website)


cheers for all the help!!

do you have the web site address for Igtropin?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

DB said:


> really?? i cant think of anyone can u? hey *John*
> 
> :rolleye11


were you talking about me just then?

Have you told your lass your going to see raikey tomorrow yet? :jerk:


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

DRED said:


> cheers for all the help!!
> 
> do you have the web site address for Igtropin?


the website


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

i have never tried IGF which one would you say is best?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have only used MR stuff myself but I have used 4 bottles of it and I actually do like it.

Keep it in the fridge, AA comes with the MR stuff pre-mixed.

IM is the preferred way to go but after talking to the guy that sells it Sub-Q can be done but it will leave a bit of a welt.

From what I have read the MR pre-mixed can last for a year in the fridge using the AA so I think it is much more hearty than HGH.

Again, I do like the stuff and it gave me sick vains in my forearms that looked really cool.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

thanks mate!!

are there any other web sites for the other makers of IGF?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is but you are not allowed to post them up on the forum..

MR sponsor the board so they are allowed to advertise.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

There are actually but the ones I have seen are actually more expensive.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I know MR uses AA and that stuff still works even after a while.

Bought 4 bottles and at the last bottle I still had results like the first bottle or even first shot.

I think you will be fine.


----------



## a3lkx (May 12, 2006)

Hi Guys just being nosy,What is IGF and what does it mean?also what does IM mean? thanks guys


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

IGF= insulin like growth factor

IM= intra muscular or something..basically an injection into muscle


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

what does aa mean?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

AA=acetic acid


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

*Article by Dave Palumbo concerning IGF*

Take from it what you want.

(1)-STORAGE OF IGF-1(prior to mixing)

lyophilized (dry) IGF-1is stable at room temperture for three weeks;however,it should be stored below -18 degrees celsius (in the freezer section).

(2)WEIGHT OF IGF-1

1 milligram (mg) IGF-1 = 1,000 mcg (micrograms) IGF-1 (dry weight- before mixing).

(3) WHAT TO MIX THE IGF-1 WITH

when reconstituting,its important to remember IGF-1 can get "stuck" in the grooves of the glass bottle it comes packaged in. while glass appears smooth to the naked eye, under a microscope, it's a convoluted landscape of grooves and hidden recesses.

By mixing the lyophilized IGF-1 with an "acid water" (e.g., 10mM HCL -very dilute hydochloric acid), the IGF-1 molecules are efficiently detached from the glass and solubilized in the mixture. Any online "compounding" laboratory could mix up a 10mM HCL solution. likewise, any intro chemistry student should be able to do the same.

If a reliable source of "acid water" can't be located, mix your IGF-1 powder with BACTERIOSTATIC WATER - you'll lose, at worst, 10 percent of the IGF-1 solution.

(4) ADDING THE ACID WATER

For the purposes of mathematical ease, I suggest mixing the dry 1 milligram (1,000 microgram) IGF-1 with 3ml (or 3cc) of the "acid water" mixture.

(5) PRESERVATION OF THE IGF-1

Next,using a 1cc insulin syringe,draw out 1cc out of the bottle containing the 3cc acid water/IGF-1 mixture.In a seperate 1cc insulin syringe,draw up another 1cc of the solution.Freeze these two loaded insulin syringes.They will be utilized at a later date.

NOTE:Freezing can safely and effectively preserve IGF-1(even after its been mixed)

(6)THE CORRECT DILUTION

To the remaining 1cc of IGF-1 thats left in the glass bottle,add 2cc of bacteriostatic water.This will return the total volume back up to 3cc.

(7)THE MATHEMATICS

(A)The original concentration of the IGF-1 solution was 1mg(1000 micrograms)

IGF-1 in 3cc of water.

(B)Each 1cc that was removed,then,contained approximately 333 micrograms IGF-1 per 1cc.

1,000 micrograms/3cc = 333 micrograms per 1cc

©The 1cc that was left in the bottle,then,also contains 333 micrograms of IGF-1.

(D)Next,we added 2cc of bacteriostatic water to the bottle and brought the volume back up to 3cc.The difference is we now have 333 micrograms in 3cc of water (instead of in 1cc)

(E)To determine how much IGF-1 is in 1cc,you must divide by three.

333 micrograms/3cc=111 micrograms per 1cc

(F)To determine how much IGF-1 is in .10cc (or 1/10thcc) we do the following.

111 micrograms/10=11micrograms per .10cc

(8)EFFICTIVE DOSAGES OF IGF-1

Dosages in the range of 10 to 20 micrograms per day(taken 10 to 15 minuters after training) are quite effective for building and repairing muscle tissue.

More importantly,these moderate dosages (by some peoples estimation)

stimulate muscle growth yet escape rapid "downregulation" of the all important IGF-1 receptors.

Without receptors to recognize the IGF-1,it doesnt matter how much you inject.

NOTHING will happen.

As dosages climb to over 50 micrograms per day,receptor downgrade increases exponentially and,from what I've observed among bodybuilders,muscle gains come to a screeching hault.

Bodybuilders will have the most sucess with IGF-1 if they follow the protocol I outlined below. REMEMBER, more isn't always better.

11 micrograms per day for 30 days (cycle 1) 333 micrograms

2 weeks OFF

11 micrograms per day for 30 days (cycle 2)** 333 micrograms

2 weeks OFF

11 micrograms per day for 30 days (cycle 3)** 333 micrograms

8 weeks OFF

** The second and third cycles of IGF-1 treatment require that the two Frozen 1cc insulin syringes be defrosted(only defrost one per cycle).

Next,inject the defrosted solution into an empty bottle.

Further dilute with 2cc bacteriostatic water. When adding the 2cc of water,use the syringe that originally held the frozen IGF-1.

This also helps to wash the syringe and ensure that no IGF-1 is stuck inside of it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Interesting, I didnt know that downregulating happens that fast.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> *Article by Dave Palumbo concerning IGF*
> 
> 11 micrograms per day for 30 days (cycle 1)** 333 micrograms


I very much doubt that 11mcg would work. I hardly got anything out of 25mcg, so I upped it to 60mcg, and it was only then when I noticed it's effects.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

tkd said:


> I very much doubt that 11mcg would work. I hardly got anything out of 25mcg, so I upped it to 60mcg, and it was only then when I noticed it's effects.


I agree 40 was nice but 80


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

you say 80 mcg this would leave 920 mcg from the 1mg yes?

so every 12 days you would use a mg, fcuk me thats a dear do!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BIG-UNC said:


> you say 80 mcg this would leave 920 mcg from the 1mg yes?
> 
> so every 12 days you would use a mg, fcuk me thats a dear do!


Yes, that was a dosing problem I had where I thought every line was 10mcg instead of 20.

My mistake there.

That would get expensive quick.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

50mcg/day works fine for me.


----------

